# Best Vanilla



## dixiedragon (Dec 4, 2013)

I am low on Vanilla FO. I like my current vanilla, but I don't love and adore it. What is your very fav vanilla? which ones have you tried that weren't as good?


----------



## mkstylessoap (Dec 4, 2013)

I use vanilla bean by natures garden and it is very popular along with mixing well with other fragrances.


----------



## Nikon (Dec 4, 2013)

I was just going to ask that question here.  I was considering the vanilla de Madagascar from daystar-couldn't find any good reviews on it from scent review.  I think they are sold out of ultimate vanilla


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 5, 2013)

bump hoping for more opinions.


----------



## tinytreats (Dec 5, 2013)

I got a 2oz sample of Fresh Vanilla from WSP, and I loved the smell so much I bought a 32 oz bottle. It smells AMAZING in soy candles, but not so great in CP. I find it to be too faint. Thought I'd mention it none the less.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 5, 2013)

I like the vanilla bean from natures garden as well.


----------



## judymoody (Dec 5, 2013)

The Vaniglia de Madagascar from Daystar is good as well as the Vaniglia from the Soapworks.

I really like the Bourbon Vanilla from Soapalooza.  It's a more vanilla extract type vanilla as opposed to a floral vanilla.  Very yummy.


----------



## MaitriBB (Dec 6, 2013)

I don't use vanilla a lot, but I did use Scent Works's Vaniglia de Madagascar and liked it.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 6, 2013)

Judy, did you try the Vanilla Bourban in CP? It sounds like what I want.


----------



## judymoody (Dec 6, 2013)

It goes very dark brown and to my nose seems quite strong.  You could use it at .5 or .6 oz. PPO.

Brush a little metallic mica on the top and it can look quite pretty.


----------



## ca_soap (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm searching for a vanilla as the last couple I have tried have not given me the results I am looking for.  I have never purchased from Scent Works.  I was looking at their vanilla as it was mentioned in this thread and one thing I noticed was that it says the Vaniglia de Madagascar is packaged in HDPE packaging.  Do they package their fragrance oils in plastic??  If so I must say that I am very reluctant to try any fragrance oil that has been packaged in plastic, something about that just doesn't seem like a good idea to me.  For those that have used Scent Works, what are your thoughts on their products??


----------



## new12soap (Jan 29, 2014)

Almost all suppliers ship fragrance oils in plastic bottles. The 2 exceptions with which I am familiar are WSP and BB. Nature's Garden, Aztec, AH/RE, Daystar all ship in plastic. It is lighter and cheaper to ship and far less breakable. If you don't want to order from suppliers that ship in plastic you will be very limited as to where you buy. Many people transfer their FOs to glass after they arrive, I don't bother but it wouldn't be a bad idea.

eta: I love NG's Vaniglia del Madigascar, slighly floral very vanilla not too sickly sweet.


----------



## ca_soap (Jan 29, 2014)

I use WSP and BB for nearly all of my supplies when it comes to colors and fragrance/essential oils.  I suppose that explains why plastic seemed odd to me.


----------



## jaychis (Feb 1, 2014)

We used BB vanilla select on a batch we made 3 weeks ago. The bars are a nice brown color as expected. I don't mind the fragrance, but my wife does not care for the the scent. It does have a vanilla scent, but it's more like a cream soda scent. It doesn't sound appealing, but to me it's not that bad. There is a vanilla scent there. We are also looking for another vanilla FO that has a nice vanilla fragrance.


----------

